# How do you pronounce...



## Love (12 February 2013)

Roeckl  ?!

After just being on another thread and recommending a pair of the roeckl gloves, I noticed that I'd been spelling them with an "i" at the end for years, therefore pronouncing them "ro-eh-kee"

But now I've noticed it's an "L" at the end.....

Help?!


----------



## Beausmate (12 February 2013)

Roeckl = rur-kel (say it quickly- try not to linger between the two syllables)

Pinched from Native Speaker's post on another thread.   Thank you NS.


----------



## mandwhy (12 February 2013)

While we're at it how do you pronounce pangare (as in light coloured bits exmoors etc have)? It is pan-gare, or pan-gar-ay or something else?


----------



## arizonahoney (12 February 2013)

Pain-guerre, I think...with your best French accent...


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

arizonahoney

Pain-guerre, I think...with your best French accent...


Lol


----------



## Love (12 February 2013)

Rur-kel... Will take some getting used to but thank you!! 

Mums giving me funny looks trying pangare in a French accent...


----------



## RutlandH2O (12 February 2013)

The pronunciation of pangaré (as in the colour noir pangaré) is pangaray. The accent aigu over the e gives the ay sound.


----------



## Coldfeet! (12 February 2013)

While we are on the subject of pronounciation, please could I ask 

trakehner!

Ive heared Trak - ay - na and Tray -ken- a

which is correct or are they both incorrect??


----------



## blackislegirl (12 February 2013)

Tra-kay-ner - emphasis on the kay.


----------



## amandap (12 February 2013)

Love said:



			Roeckl  ?!
		
Click to expand...

Now I know how to pronounce something... but I don't know what it is.


----------



## tallyho! (12 February 2013)

They are awesome gloves amandap


----------



## Fransurrey (12 February 2013)

Right then.

Surcingle. I've never ever heard it said out loud. I did say it recently and watched for amused looks and couldn't detect any, but HOW do you say it?!?


----------



## Cluny (12 February 2013)

Ser-sing-gul!


----------



## amandap (12 February 2013)

Thanks Tallyho. 

I say surcingle...  sirsingle.


----------



## mandwhy (12 February 2013)

Thank you, pangaray makes sense what with the accent, but I have been saying panguerre in ze style of ze French avec les grande baguettes et les onions (I have just come back from Paris, you can tell my language skills improved) 

What about tobiano, is it toe-buy-ah-no, or toe-bee-ah-no, or even tob-ee-anno (I think I made that one up)?


----------



## Love (12 February 2013)

You see I say sur-kin-gul for surcingle 

Tra-kay-ner for trakener (heard the xc commentators at bramham say it like this)

And tob-ee-arr-no

Hehe


----------



## diamonddogs (12 February 2013)

Me please!

Gilet - as in bodywarmer.

I've always said "zhee-lay", or maybe "zhillay" but everyone around burst out laughing and said it's "gillett" (hard "g").

Who's right?


----------



## Love (12 February 2013)

My boyfriend works in jack wills. It's a soft g, like in gesture. 

Gee-lay


----------



## alainax (12 February 2013)

Oh wow... i say all of those words differntly 


Roekl - Row-Kl

Pangare - Pan  - gare
 ( tbf, ive never heard that word, but If i did say it, it would be like that )


trakehner - trake -ner. 

Surcingle - Sur - single. 

tobiano - toby- ano

Gilet - body warmer   or..  gill - it. 




How do you say Pelham?

I say - Pell - ham. But ive heard - pe-lumn.


----------



## Red30563 (12 February 2013)

Great thread - there are so many words/brands that I hope I never have to say out loud! Some have already been covered here but here's another:

Pikeur

Is it:

Pie-ker

Pick-ker

Pee-ker

or something else?


----------



## Dizzy socks (12 February 2013)

Whoops, I always said Trakener Track-ah-ner!

Really stupid one, but I have always wondered-Galvaynes (groove)


----------



## alainax (12 February 2013)

Dizzy socks said:



			Whoops, I always said Trakener Track-ah-ner!

Really stupid one, but I have always wondered-Galvaynes (groove)
		
Click to expand...

I know i say this one wrong 

I say - Gal - vines


----------



## Love (12 February 2013)

How do you say Ariat?

I say ah-ree-at but know people who say air-ee-at


----------



## JustKickOn (12 February 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Me please!
I've always said "zhee-lay", or maybe "zhillay" but everyone around burst out laughing and said it's "gillett" (hard "g").

Who's right?
		
Click to expand...

What the heck is a GILLET!?!?!?! 
Zjee - lay



Red30563 said:



			Pikeur
		
Click to expand...

Pi - kure



Love said:



			How do you say Ariat?
		
Click to expand...

Ah - re - at


----------



## Toffee_monster (12 February 2013)

What about Wolseley (as in the clippers ) ?


----------



## Flame_ (12 February 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Me please!

Gilet - as in bodywarmer.

I've always said "zhee-lay", or maybe "zhillay" but everyone around burst out laughing and said it's "gillett" (hard "g").

Who's right?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I'd always thought this was gill-it after reading it in catalogues. The first few times I heard anyone talking about gzee-lays I didn't have a clue what they were on about. It might be one of those words we've pinched from Franch or somewhere. I still say gill-it, I'm used to it (but I stick stubbornly with menage, which I grew up with, in spite of all the reasons why "it should be" manege  ).


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 February 2013)

I've always wondered about Pikeur. Just looked it up and this link tells you what Pikeur apparently means in Dutch and has a little sound icon that handily pronounces the word.

http://www.dictionarist.com/pikeur

Apparently it's Peek-ur  and means horsebreaker, jockey, Rough Rider


----------



## nosenseofdirection (12 February 2013)

My old instructor always used to say dress-idge rather than dressage- used to drive me mad.


----------



## Red30563 (12 February 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			I've always wondered about Pikeur. Just looked it up and this link tells you what Pikeur apparently means in Dutch and has a little sound icon that handily pronounces the word.

http://www.dictionarist.com/pikeur

Apparently it's Peek-ur  and means horsebreaker, jockey, Rough Rider 

Click to expand...

Excellent linky, Sussexbts! Thank you.


----------



## Dizzy socks (13 February 2013)

Just kinda bumping this up, interesting thread.


----------



## lar (13 February 2013)

There's a well known competition centre up here called Osbaldeston.  I once knew two people nearly come to blows over whether to pronounce it

Os bald ESTON

or 

Os BALDerston!

(I never know how to say the name of the gloves either even though I've worn them for years - I've always said "wreck - el" - which seems to be wrong!)


----------



## muddygreymare (13 February 2013)

You must live near ish me then, I live about an hour away from there  I'd never thought it could be said any other way than Os-bald-eston. A friend always pronounces Roeckl as Roy-kull, everyone else I know says it like that too haha


----------



## anniebags (13 February 2013)

How about Aigle?

Ag-lee
Ayg-ul

No idea!


----------



## Love (13 February 2013)

Anniebags - ooh not heard of that before! However I'd probably say

Ay-gul


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (13 February 2013)

What about my heiniger clippers? I never know how to pronounce that.


----------



## dominobrown (13 February 2013)

Hi-n-gr


----------



## Dizzy socks (17 May 2013)

Shameless Bump.


----------



## Love (17 May 2013)

Haha dizzy socks I forgot I made this!


----------



## Dizzy socks (17 May 2013)

Love said:



			Haha dizzy socks I forgot I made this!
		
Click to expand...

Well...I thought it would be nice to see it back for a little while, for even more pronunciation.


----------



## Tern (17 May 2013)

How you say merino?

I say it Mare-in-oh 

or am i saying it wrong?

and Avignon

i am 1/2 french so is it avin-yon or Avig-nonnn  ??


----------



## Tiarella (17 May 2013)

What about the breed Westphalian?


----------



## Love (17 May 2013)

Collegiate?


----------



## Tern (17 May 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			What about the breed Westphalian?
		
Click to expand...


I have heard some say West-Pharl-ian

I say West-Phal-Ian


----------



## Dumbo (17 May 2013)

This is a helpful thread  I don't even know how to pronouce my horse's registered name but have a better idea now!


----------



## slumdog (17 May 2013)

What about Rollkur? Is it literally Roll (rhymes with pole)-kur (rhymes with fur) or Rol (rhymes will doll)-Kur. Or something else- I've never heard it said!


----------



## Lolo (17 May 2013)

Love said:



			Collegiate?
		
Click to expand...

Coll-ee-gee-ate 

The 'g' is a soft g, not a hard 'g'.

I say Westphalian exactly as it's written... West-fay-lee-an


----------



## PoppyAnderson (17 May 2013)

slumdog said:



			What about Rollkur? Is it literally Roll (rhymes with pole)-kur (rhymes with fur) or Rol (rhymes will doll)-Kur. Or something else- I've never heard it said!
		
Click to expand...

The latter.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (17 May 2013)

How about Neue Schule? Heard some interesting pronunciations of this (I say it fancier than you ergo I know more than you!). I say Nu-shcool. Am I right or am I in fact a numpty?


----------



## Lolo (17 May 2013)

Noy-a Shool-uh, although I reckon it could also be 'Scool-uh" depending on where in Germany you want to be from 
(noy as in soy, shool as in cool)


----------



## Cheiro1 (17 May 2013)

nosenseofdirection said:



			My old instructor always used to say dress-idge rather than dressage- used to drive me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I say that in a jokey way, most people on my yard do  

Or Stress-idge


----------



## Little_Grape (17 May 2013)

Still trying to convince my northern OH that it's horse and in h-oar-s and not horse as in 'oss


----------



## Ranyhyn (17 May 2013)

Great thread


----------



## joosie (17 May 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Haha, I'd always thought this was gill-it after reading it in catalogues. The first few times I heard anyone talking about gzee-lays I didn't have a clue what they were on about. It might be one of those words we've pinched from Franch or somewhere. I still say gill-it, I'm used to it (but I stick stubbornly with menage, which I grew up with, in spite of all the reasons why "it should be" manege  ).
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a French word meaning "waistcoat". Gee-lay is about right. I didn't realise people didn't know how to say it TBH, even before I moved to France I knew it wasn't a "gillet" 

The menage/manege thing amuses me because hardly anyone ever gets it right. Another French word the Brits have nicked and then b*ggered up  Although actually, a manege is specifically an INDOOR arena, not just any old arena, so even the people who say it correctly use it wrong half the time 



anniebags said:



			How about Aigle?
		
Click to expand...

French company, French pronounciation - "Aig", the end of the word is almost silent. I always misread it and called it Agile, but now I have a friend who works in marketing for them and she has put me straight lol! 

My best friend's mum pronounces chaff as "charf". Always has me in hysterics when she says it, it makes her sound so posh, and she's not!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (17 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			Noy-a Shool-uh, although I reckon it could also be 'Scool-uh" depending on where in Germany you want to be from 
(noy as in soy, shool as in cool)
		
Click to expand...

Seems I'm wrong then! Will be hard to break the habit tho. I prefer my way tho - sounds like new school and I always like to think of that as some kind of mandate!


----------



## joosie (17 May 2013)

alainax said:



			How do you say Pelham?

I say - Pell - ham. But ive heard - pe-lumn.
		
Click to expand...

Really, you say "pell-ham"? This made me giggle, I have NEVER heard anyone say that before... you're not from Texas are you?


----------



## Lolo (17 May 2013)

Love said:



			Collegiate?
		
Click to expand...




PoppyAnderson said:



			Seems I'm wrong then! Will be hard to break the habit tho. I prefer my way tho - sounds like new school and I always like to think of that as some kind of mandate!
		
Click to expand...

It translates directly to New School 



joosie said:



			Really, you say "pell-ham"? This made me giggle, I have NEVER heard anyone say that before... you're not from Texas are you? 

Click to expand...

I say pell-um


----------



## *hic* (17 May 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Seems I'm wrong then! Will be hard to break the habit tho. I prefer my way tho - sounds like new school and I always like to think of that as some kind of mandate!
		
Click to expand...

Neue Schule does indeed translate as New School - but is pronounced as Lolo has it.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (17 May 2013)

I'd say me-rin-o
Avin-yon, but stand to be corrected


----------



## Chunkie (17 May 2013)

Someone told me that Dubarry is pronounced Doobray (emphasis on the "bray").

Is that correct?


----------



## mandwhy (18 May 2013)

Haha I enjoyed this thread.

I say Stubben just as it is written stubb-en, but I have a friend who says stooben and another who says schtubben (in a slightly high and mighty way I add!) I know there is an umlaut (sp?!) Which would suggest the 'oo' sound but I'm still not convinced unless I say it in a slight northern accent.


----------



## Lolo (18 May 2013)

I say stooben


----------



## GoblinPony (18 May 2013)

Sh-too-ben is correct.


----------



## tallyho! (18 May 2013)

Chunkie said:



			Someone told me that Dubarry is pronounced Doobray (emphasis on the "bray").

Is that correct?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter how you say it. 

You still look like a prat in tweed and stripy leather uniform.


----------



## tallyho! (18 May 2013)

joosie said:



			Yes, it's a French word meaning "waistcoat". Gee-lay is about right. I didn't realise people didn't know how to say it TBH, even before I moved to France I knew it wasn't a "gillet" 

My best friend's mum pronounces chaff as "charf". Always has me in hysterics when she says it, it makes her sound so posh, and she's not!
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with waistcoat I wonder...

As for "charf"... well!


----------



## snopuma (18 May 2013)

My instructor is American so I don't do Dressage I do Dre-sarge with a slow Californian accent!

I also got stumped on Neue Schule, but then looked at their own you tube videos and realised that I'd been saying it wrong all this time its Nu-Ey-Shoe-ler not New Schoole!


----------



## cobden99 (18 May 2013)

What about breeches ? Breach-is or britch-is


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 May 2013)

cobden99 said:



			What about breeches ? Breach-is or britch-is 

Click to expand...

I'm old and we always said britches (at Pony Club it was always "b*tches in britches for the kids who turned up with all the gear and no idea )  But we may well have been wrong - at least in the pronunciation!

Gilet definitely has the silent T as mentioned above; but what about a fillet string on a rug? Or indeed a beef fillet? Again the T is silent in both, I'm sure, but the number of people who talk about a "fill-it" is always a surprise to me.


----------



## Lolo (18 May 2013)

tallyho! said:



			What's wrong with waistcoat I wonder...

As for "charf"... well!
		
Click to expand...

It is charf... In the same way I say barth and grarss- I thought that it depended upon where you were from?


----------



## cobden99 (18 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Gilet definitely has the silent T as mentioned above; but what about a fillet string on a rug? Or indeed a beef fillet? Again the T is silent in both, I'm sure, but the number of people who talk about a "fill-it" is always a surprise to me.
		
Click to expand...

It probably is the same but I woudnt ask for a feel-ay steak - would sound too much like macdonalds filet-o-fish  !!


----------



## dunkley (18 May 2013)

cobden99 said:



			It probably is the same but I woudnt ask for a feel-ay steak - would sound too much like macdonalds filet-o-fish  !!
		
Click to expand...

The clue is in the spelling 

'GiLet' is ZheeLay

'FiLet' is FeeLay

GiLLet is the same as FiLLet


----------



## joosie (18 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			It is charf... In the same way I say barth and grarss- I thought that it depended upon where you were from?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno. I say barth and grarse, but I don't say charf. It's just wrong IMO  But maybe it is regional and that's why I find it funny when my friend's mum says it, because "charf" doesn't fit the way she speaks, it is so out of place lol. I wonder if she had a Pony Club instructor when she was a kid who said "charf" and it has stayed with her!


----------



## alainax (18 May 2013)

joosie said:



			Really, you say "pell-ham"? This made me giggle, I have NEVER heard anyone say that before... you're not from Texas are you? 

Click to expand...

haha yes! hard to write phonetically, the ham isnt so pronounced, more like Pell-am, with a really soft h before the am.  maybe like peh-lamb.. ish. Certainly not "um" lol. 



Wasn't until I recently heard people saying Pe - Lumn..... that i though.. wow that's weird! 

No im from scotland


----------



## misterjinglejay (18 May 2013)

I say barth, grarss, and charf, but got told the other day that I also say yah, rather than yes, so am now a smidge self conscious


----------



## RobinHood (18 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			It is charf... In the same way I say barth and grarss- I thought that it depended upon where you were from?
		
Click to expand...

I never known anyone call it anything other than 'charf'!


----------



## RutlandH2O (18 May 2013)

snopuma said:



			My instructor is American so I don't do Dressage I do Dre-sarge with a slow Californian accent!

The Americans pronounce dressage, as do the French, with the accent on the second syllable: dressAGE. There is no r in the second syllable. The Brits accent the first syllable: DRESSage.

Filet is the same, with the accent on the second syllable: filLAY (the t is silent). Again, that is the French pronunciation. The same goes for ballet (balLAY), claret (claRAY), brochure (broSURE), and garage (gaRAGE), for example. These are all French words which the Americans pronounce in the Gallic way.

It's quite curious that the Americans pronounce French words in the French style, but Brits, who are so much closer, geographically, pronounce French words in the British manner. 

I'm loving this thread!

What are charf, grarse and barth? Do you mean chaff, grass, and bath? I don't think I've ever heard anyone pronounce those 3 words with the r sound. Wait, my son knew a high school teacher who pronounced Washington as Warshington, put that's about it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## frannieuk (18 May 2013)

Rutland - an American colleague of mine, whose wife is pretty big in the DR world over here, always talks about DreSARGE, accent on the second syllable and with a soft g. Maybe it depends which region they're from?


----------



## Riz (18 May 2013)

I'm so pleased others say charf!!! I've had it ripped out of me for years for saying it like that!!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (18 May 2013)

frannieuk said:



			Rutland - an American colleague of mine, whose wife is pretty big in the DR world over here, always talks about DreSARGE, accent on the second syllable and with a soft g. Maybe it depends which region they're from?
		
Click to expand...

I'm American, from the East Coast, originally, and then lived in Hawaii for 20 years. I have NEVER hear the word dressage pronounced with an r in the second syllable. Yes, the g is always soft. Perhaps it is a regional pronunciation, but I have never come across it.


----------



## frannieuk (18 May 2013)

Maybe my friend is just a bit of an exception then! He's quite unique in other ways too


----------



## cob&onion (18 May 2013)

I have one!!

In the robinsons catalogue:

Requisite - is it RE - EQUI - SITE??

Re - QUIZ- IT?


----------



## alainax (18 May 2013)

cob&onion said:



			I have one!!

In the robinsons catalogue:

Requisite - is it RE - EQUI - SITE??

Re - QUIZ- IT?

Click to expand...

I say RehQuiz-it


----------



## Lolo (18 May 2013)

cob&onion said:



			I have one!!

In the robinsons catalogue:

Requisite - is it RE - EQUI - SITE??

Re - QUIZ- IT?

Click to expand...

Second one, it's a real word... Never even crossed my mind it had 'equi' in it and that's why they chose it, lol!


----------



## muckypony (18 May 2013)

Oooh I have one!

Siegfried!? As in a Stubben Siegfried? 

I want to say seg-fried (like egg-fried) but somehow I don't think that's correct


----------



## cob&onion (18 May 2013)

muckypony said:



			Oooh I have one!

Siegfried!? As in a Stubben Siegfried? 

I want to say seg-fried (like egg-fried) but somehow I don't think that's correct 

Click to expand...

Isnt it:

SEE-FREED


----------



## Lolo (18 May 2013)

I say see-g-freed... It's a person's name, like Siegfred Sasson


----------



## Tnavas (18 May 2013)

One that has me cringing is the pronunciation of Vehicle by some American areas

Veer Hickle!

The H is silent as in hotel, herb, honour

I laugh here in NZ when New Zealanders are faced with Worcester Street - they pronounce it War-ses-ter instead of Woos-ter.

One my grandad used to get real cranky about was the pronunciation of drawing - as kids do we used to pronounce it draw-ring. 

Schedule is another one - I pronounce it shedule while others skedule

route - root


----------



## alainax (18 May 2013)

Tnavas said:



			The H is silent as in hotel, herb
		
Click to expand...

EH?

You say Otel, and erb? 

Ive only ever heard people say Hotel, or Herb, unless they have a super strong regional accent or being slang.

Like this , no silent h- 
http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=hotel


----------



## dunkley (18 May 2013)

alainax said:



			EH?

You say Otel, and erb? 

Ive only ever heard people say Hotel, or Herb, unless they have a super strong regional accent or being slang.
		
Click to expand...


Correctly, it is "an 'otel", but that seems to have fallen by the wayside.  I have recently started watching the Barefoot Contessa on the Food Network, and she says "'erb" every single time, and it drives me mad!  I have since been told it is normal for the US.  (But they don't speak English, anyway  )

I say 'shedule', but I definitely don't say 'skit'


----------



## Tnavas (18 May 2013)

alainax said:



			EH?

You say Otel, and erb? 

Ive only ever heard people say Hotel, or Herb, unless they have a super strong regional accent or being slang.

Like this - 
http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=hotel

Click to expand...

Yes! any word that is written with an before it either has a vowel as the first letter or it is a silent letter. 

He stayed at an hotel, She addressed an envelope!

We do have to consider that I am in my 60's - this is what we were taught all those decades ago


----------



## KVH (18 May 2013)

The pronunciation of 'Flehmen'?


----------



## RutlandH2O (18 May 2013)

dunkley said:



			Correctly, it is "an 'otel", but that seems to have fallen by the wayside.  I have recently started watching the Barefoot Contessa on the Food Network, and she says "'erb" every single time, and it drives me mad!  I have since been told it is normal for the US.  (But they don't speak English, anyway  )

I say 'shedule', but I definitely don't say 'skit' 

Click to expand...

Americans say hotel with an h sound. They never pronounce herb with an h...it is silent. (Again, it is the French pronunciation). Go figure? I know, drives me batty, because as an American living in the UK for almost 20 years, I now say herb with the h sound, because I've been teased mercilessly by my British friends.

There is a c in schedule...it is pronounced. There is no c or k in 's_it," that's why you don't pronounce it with a hard c or k. American's don't speak English? Where is the f in lieutenant?
(British pronunciation: leftenant). BTW, I am writing this with a big smile on my face. I do so love the Brits and Great Britain!!!!


----------



## dunkley (18 May 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Americans say hotel with an h sound. They never pronounce herb with an h...it is silent. (Again, it is the French pronunciation). Go figure? I know, drives me batty, because as an American living in the UK for almost 20 years, I now say herb with the h sound, because I've been teased mercilessly by my British friends.

There is a c in schedule...it is pronounced. There is no c or k in 's_it," that's why you don't pronounce it with a hard c or k. American's don't speak English? Where is the f in lieutenant?
(British pronunciation: leftenant). BTW, I am writing this with a big smile on my face. I do so love the Brits and Great Britain!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PoppyAnderson (18 May 2013)

KVH said:



			The pronunciation of 'Flehmen'?
		
Click to expand...

Well I say phleh-men


----------



## Spring Feather (18 May 2013)

alainax said:



			EH?

You say Otel, and erb? 

Ive only ever heard people say Hotel, or Herb, unless they have a super strong regional accent or being slang.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  I was going 'eh?' too, and now I'm giggling 



Tnavas said:



			Yes! any word that is written with an before it either has a vowel as the first letter or it is a silent letter. 

He stayed at an hotel
		
Click to expand...

When I travel I stay in hotels, not otels ... and I use herbs in my cooking not erbs.  Strangely enough I also ride horses not orses and I have, not ave, lots of them and some I find hilarious but none are ilarious


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 May 2013)

The h in hotel is soft, so you don't say otel, you put the accent on the o instead, similarly, you wouldn't say Hospital with the emphasis on the H either.
 Not Haitch, its 'aitch.

Grundisburgh is the name of a village that always sorts the locals from visitors.


----------



## Lolo (18 May 2013)

Horserider... Wymondham, Costessey, Happisburgh and Hautbois always sort people out round us  Stiffkey can too, but that's very local if you say in the 'right' way!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			Horserider... Wymondham, Costessey, Happisburgh and Hautbois always sort people out round us  Stiffkey can too, but that's very local if you say in the 'right' way!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, those names are a blast from the past. Village names are very strange, aren't they ?


----------



## diamonddogs (18 May 2013)

My dad's originally from Melton Mowbray, and local pronunciations for their villages is at times bizarre - Sproxton and Croxton are Sprowson and Crowson, (but drop down the the bottom of the county and you'll find Foxton, just as it looks), and Asfordby is Asserby.

Visitors to Leicestershire are always tripped up by Belvoir (Beever), Groby (Grooby), Syston (S-eye-ston) and Cole Orton (Cullorton).


----------



## Charmin (18 May 2013)

Cholomondeley is a good one for non-locals to try


----------



## Billsmam (18 May 2013)

oh my god, I have been pronouncing EVERYTHING wrong my entire life lol 

Great thread!


----------



## tallyho! (18 May 2013)

Frome is always a good one...


----------



## PoppyAnderson (18 May 2013)

Charmin said:



			Cholomondeley is a good one for non-locals to try 

Click to expand...

I know this one. It's Chumley. Do I win a prize?!


----------



## Love (18 May 2013)

My friend was asked by someone from America where "wet-hurby" was... They meant the place near us in York called Wetherby! Hehe.


----------



## Spring Feather (18 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Not Haitch, its 'aitch.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh that irks me so much when people say Haitch lol!


----------



## Love (18 May 2013)

Spring Feather said:
			
		


			Ooh that irks me so much when people say Haitch lol!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh me too!! Sometimes it's hard to stop my self correcting them!


----------



## Love (18 May 2013)

The featherstonehaughs too


----------



## trottingon (18 May 2013)

Going back to fish and steak.... My understanding is that it depends if you are using the full name of what you are describing or not as to how you end the first word (goes back to French grammar)

So if you we're just saying fillet you would end the word with "ay" but if you were saying fillet of fish you would pronounce the "t", so it becomes:

A fill-ay
Or 
A fillet of fish

It's the same with a certain famous champagne, which is either pronounced: 

Moe-ay
Or Moët et Chandon 

Simples!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 May 2013)

The one I struggle with is Gotham. In Nottinghamshire.

I always wanted to call it Goth- ham as in the Batman films.

The Notts local call it Go -am.

Or is it Goat-am ... ( Still can't ever remember which it is.)

*Diamonddogs* Belvoir always a good one for confusing folk.


----------



## Mosh (19 May 2013)

Horserider, I'm from down the road and we sat Goat-am! Or Goat-um

Someone once asked me what Looogabarooga is like. I think they meant Loughborough. 

Colwick/Colic? And is it Southwell or Suvval as we say  


Oh and I heard Lie-chester....for Leicester! I can almost, possibly see that one. Maybe


----------



## Tnavas (19 May 2013)

Mosh said:



			Horserider, I'm from down the road and we sat Goat-am! Or Goat-um

Someone once asked me what Looogabarooga is like. I think they meant Loughborough. 

Colwick/Colic? And is it Southwell or Suvval as we say  


Oh and I heard Lie-chester....for Leicester! I can almost, possibly see that one. Maybe
		
Click to expand...

When I lived there the people I worked for called it suthe-all


----------



## cambrica (19 May 2013)

My nan, who is Welsh, couldn't stop laughing when I tried to pronounce Ceredigion ?? I still have no idea  
Another is Leominster which I always thought was pronounced the way it was spelt Leo-minster, easy, apparently its Lempster!


----------



## Lolo (19 May 2013)

trottingon said:



			Going back to fish and steak.... My understanding is that it depends if you are using the full name of what you are describing or not as to how you end the first word (goes back to French grammar)

So if you we're just saying fillet you would end the word with "ay" but if you were saying fillet of fish you would pronounce the "t", so it becomes:

A fill-ay
Or 
A fillet of fish

It's the same with a certain famous champagne, which is either pronounced: 

*Moe-ay*
Or Moët et Chandon 

Simples!
		
Click to expand...

It's a Dutch word and is only ever pronounced "M-wet". Only the 'w' part is said quite quickly.


----------



## millreef (19 May 2013)

In the first year I taught in Hong Kong the children had to learn a case study for their geography exam. The city was Reading, which they all pronounced Reeding.


----------



## Cheiro1 (19 May 2013)

cambrica said:



			My nan, who is Welsh, couldn't stop laughing when I tried to pronounce Ceredigion ?? I still have no idea  
Another is Leominster which I always thought was pronounced the way it was spelt Leo-minster, easy, apparently its Lempster!
		
Click to expand...

A very good friend lives quite close to Leominster.....she wet herself laughing the first time she asked whether I came in through Hereford and I said no I drove through "Leo-Minster"


----------



## alainax (19 May 2013)

Since we are on wine, what about Freixenet? ( my fav )

I used to drink it years ago before it was so popular, bought it in Spanish restaurant once before I knew how to say it, the waiter called it - Frey - shjah - neigh.  Ive pronounced it this way ever since, but have heard some call it "freaks - net"


----------



## Tern (19 May 2013)

Charmin said:



			Cholomondeley is a good one for non-locals to try 

Click to expand...



I would say Col-oh-mon-deli


----------



## RutlandH2O (19 May 2013)

Charmin said:



			Cholomondeley is a good one for non-locals to try 

Click to expand...

Chumley...one of my favourites!


----------



## Tern (19 May 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Chumley...one of my favourites!
		
Click to expand...


whoops, got the wrong concept!


----------



## jumbyjack (19 May 2013)

lar said:



			There's a well known competition centre up here called Osbaldeston.  I once knew two people nearly come to blows over whether to pronounce it

Os bald ESTON

or 

Os BALDerston!

It was Os BALDeston for donkeys years then decided to go posh and change it to Os bald ESTON!   

Click to expand...


----------



## jumbyjack (19 May 2013)

There are three villages near me, Quernmore, Claughton and Aughton, should be pronounce Qormer, Claffton and Affton, stumps loads of people!  I did once ring P & O Ferries because they would say they sail from Hey sham, it's He sham!


----------



## Beausmate (19 May 2013)

I heard someone on the Beeb pronounce Frome as in Rome not Froom.  You'd think they should get it right!

Tintinhull is another that shows up visitors. 

As for Welsh words.....who knows!?!


----------



## RutlandH2O (19 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			whoops, got the wrong concept! 

Click to expand...

Am I missing something?

Poppy Anderson: I missed your Chumley post...do we win a prize each?


----------



## Billabongchick (19 May 2013)

Le Mieux? I've heard it as Ley Mow, Ley Mew and Le Mee-urh. The last would be my preference but have got into the habit of saying it like the first as that is what they called it in the tack shop!


----------



## Lolo (19 May 2013)

I say Le Myou... The Le rhymes with 'the', the Mieux with 'you'


----------



## frannieuk (19 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			I say Le Myou... The Le rhymes with 'the', the Mieux with 'you' 

Click to expand...

This /\ /\


----------



## starryeyed (19 May 2013)

cambrica said:



			was spelt Leo-minster, easy, apparently its Lempster!
		
Click to expand...

I've heard this one quite a few times, you're not alone! 

edit: oh oh oh - I've thought of (a probably very obvious) one! - What is the right way to pronounce "Iveco"?! I've heard it so many ways (eye-vey-co, ee-vek-oh, ee-vee-co, eye-vaay-ko) - and have no idea which is right


----------



## RutlandH2O (19 May 2013)

A good way to pronounce le is to purse the lips into a tight circle and say the letter e.


----------



## RutlandH2O (19 May 2013)

starryeyed said:



			I've heard this one quite a few times, you're not alone! 

edit: oh oh oh - I've thought of (a probably very obvious) one! - What is the right way to pronounce "Iveco"?! I've heard it so many ways (eye-vey-co, ee-vek-oh, ee-vee-co, eye-vaay-ko) - and have no idea which is right 

Click to expand...

Ee-vek-oh, definitely. It's like Ibiza...the letter i should be pronounced the same way, which is ee: ee-bee-thuh. Not Eye-bee-thuh.


----------



## E13 (19 May 2013)

Is chaff really 'charff'?? I'm in the south and have never heard this!!! I say 'barth' and 'grarss' and 'farst' but 'chAff'... is this wrong then???


----------



## tallyho! (19 May 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I heard someone on the Beeb pronounce Frome as in Rome not Froom.  You'd think they should get it right!

Tintinhull is another that shows up visitors. 

As for Welsh words.....who knows!?!
		
Click to expand...

I have heard it pronounced wrong on Radio 2 by the traffic lady.

I'm from oop north and when I first moved down here I too called it Frome as in ROME!! LOL!!!

I've been caught out by Leominster too!


----------



## frannieuk (19 May 2013)

starryeyed said:



			edit: oh oh oh - I've thought of (a probably very obvious) one! - What is the right way to pronounce "Iveco"?! I've heard it so many ways (eye-vey-co, ee-vek-oh, ee-vee-co, eye-vaay-ko) - and have no idea which is right 

Click to expand...

I've just bought an Iveco and, so far, I've been pronouncing it Ford


----------



## Tnavas (19 May 2013)

frannieuk said:



			I've just bought an Iveco and, so far, I've been pronouncing it Ford 

Click to expand...

 

Do Fords still get called Dagenham Dustbins?


----------



## Blanche (19 May 2013)

frannieuk said:



			I've just bought an Iveco and, so far, I've been pronouncing it Ford 

Click to expand...

Fantastic . 

A friend told me she had qualified for some show at Throw Um  , it was Frome . 

Ceredigion is ( I think ) pronounced Care a dig ee on . I am hopeless at spelling phonetically(sp) but that is the gist of it . 

Haitch and aitch - OMG drives me round the bend when people add H to an aitch sound .


----------



## diamonddogs (19 May 2013)

OK advice please Cherwell and Shrewsbury!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (19 May 2013)

jumbyjack said:





lar said:



			There's a well known competition centre up here called Osbaldeston.  I once knew two people nearly come to blows over whether to pronounce it

Os bald ESTON

or 

Os BALDerston!

It was Os BALDeston for donkeys years then decided to go posh and change it to Os bald ESTON!   

Click to expand...

That's not too bad actually - I'd expect it to be something weird like "Osten" or something, where a whole bundle of letters miraculously vanish.  The challenge to foreigners travelling in the UK is quite something, even for English-speakers. I once asked for directions to Bruffton (Broughton, I think in Cheshire, aka "Brawtin".  And then there are people called "Featherstonehough" or suchlike which I'm told is "Fanshaw". But this may just be a colonial legend 

Just please don't anyone mention Welsh names... I especially love it when Welsh people tell me "it's easy, you just pronounce it phonetically" and then say something frankly unintelligible that does not even slightly  resemble the written word as I see it.

And as for the "menage" (a trois?) beloved of estate agents selling equestrian properties! Manege, surely (with the appropriate accent aigu, which I am tragically unable to type )
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fburton (20 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			And as for the "menage" (a trois?) beloved of estate agents selling equestrian properties! Manege, surely (with the appropriate accent aigu, which I am tragically unable to type )
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed how many people manege to get this wrong.

Farage (as in Nigel)... It looks like it should rhyme with garage. So is it farr-aaahhhzh (posh), or farridge (normal)?


----------



## TandD (14 June 2013)

sorry to rescrrect this thread..... but i came across 'fybagee' today (stuff you put under stable bandages)

so is it fi-bag-ee?
or fy-bage-ee?
or something else?


----------



## TarrSteps (14 June 2013)

To further confuse the place name conversation, there are places in other English speaking countries named after places here that are pronounced differently. I used to live in Kes-Wick Ontario, not Kez-ick. 

Accent is a bit of a different game though. Dropped h's, for instance, are not consistent across the UK and have never been 'correct' in other English speaking parts of the world.

Re French pronunciations in the US for horse related terms, presumably because there has been more French influence there. Probably helped by the fact that there are more native French speakers, place names etc in North America.


----------



## Lolo (14 June 2013)

fburton said:



			I'm amazed how many people manege to get this wrong.

Farage (as in Nigel)... It looks like it should rhyme with garage. So is it farr-aaahhhzh (posh), or farridge (normal)?
		
Click to expand...

And I just realised I've always said garage to rhyme with his name. Why has no one ever corrected me? I'm cringing. I am alone in my room, crimson with embarrassment.


----------



## Darremi (14 June 2013)

American's pronounce Kentucky Derby as in "durr-bee" and we pronounce it as in Epsom "Dar-bee".

Try pronouncing "Milngavie" and "Kirkcudbright" - us Scots make no sense with our pronunciations either!!


----------



## alainax (14 June 2013)

Darremi said:



			Try pronouncing "Milngavie" and "Kirkcudbright" - us Scots make no sense with our pronunciations either!!
		
Click to expand...

Mull - guy 

I love Kilconquhar


----------



## Tnavas (14 June 2013)

TandD said:



			sorry to rescrrect this thread..... but i came across 'fybagee' today (stuff you put under stable bandages)

so is it fi-bag-ee?
or fy-bage-ee?
or something else?
		
Click to expand...

'Fibre g' is how I've always heard it pronounced


----------



## fburton (15 June 2013)

alainax said:



			Mull - guy 

Click to expand...

I think it varies - I've heard a lot of Scots (including some who live there) pronounce it "Mill - guy". Maybe posher/Bearsden, less thick Glaswegian.




			I love Kilconquhar 

Click to expand...

Kin - euchar? (with a soft "ch")


----------



## JFTDWS (15 June 2013)

Lolo said:



			And I just realised I've always said garage to rhyme with his name. Why has no one ever corrected me? I'm cringing. I am alone in my room, crimson with embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  I'm quite happy to be odd though.  I also have always talked about having "BREAKfast" not "brekfast" like normal folk.  I blame my confused accent - home counties, with a hint of Glaswegian and undertones of Essix.



Darremi said:



			Try pronouncing "Milngavie" and "Kirkcudbright" - us Scots make no sense with our pronunciations either!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to live in Milngavie.  Useless information


----------



## Dizzy socks (25 August 2014)

Resurrecting this to ask about Pangare?


----------



## Tobiano (25 August 2014)

Pangare is on page 1 Dizzy socks! - just saw it when I went to the thread


----------



## Dizzy socks (25 August 2014)

tobiano said:



			Pangare is on page 1 Dizzy socks! - just saw it when I went to the thread 

Click to expand...


Aww geez, thanks c:

Pointless resurrection then. Everyone carry on.


----------



## Mrs G (25 August 2014)

misterjinglejay said:



			I say barth, grarss, and charf, but got told the other day that I also say yah, rather than yes, so am now a smidge self conscious 

Click to expand...

Self conscious? I'm going to pretend I'm mute from now on and just point at a catalogue picture/ map/ menu and grunt.... Even words I was sure of it seems I have been saying wrong/differently!


----------



## daughter's groom (25 August 2014)

Irthlingborough Nothants, known locally as Artleknock


----------



## daughter's groom (25 August 2014)

Sorry Northants


----------



## suffolkmare (25 August 2014)

Harhar! Eye am luvving this thred! 

I also say "barth", "farst", and "grarse" but not "charf "("chaff"). The whole manege/ménage thing is just too confusing so I say "arena" (a-ree-nuh)...


----------



## Lexi_ (25 August 2014)

Ha! Have just read the whole thread, chuckling muchly to myself.

To whoever mentioned Aughton, there's one of those near(ish) to me and it's quite straightforwardly pronounced Orton.

Gateacre is a good one round here  (handy hint: not pronounced gate acre)


----------



## Feival (25 August 2014)

Ok so, how is mynmyned pronounced?


----------



## spacefaer (26 August 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			OK advice please Cherwell and Shrewsbury!
		
Click to expand...


Shrowsbury if you're posh, Shrew-sbury if you're local 

and just down the road from me is Ratlinghope - pronounced Rat-chup by the locals.....


----------



## sasquatch (26 August 2014)

Being in Northern Ireland, and dealing with Irish names and place names a lot of the English ones catch my out as I'm used to 'ough' as in lock and pronounce 'augh' similarly.

That said, I do love hearing people butcher Fermanagh, Armagh, Cultra, Laois, craic, Ireland, Belfast, aye and then Irish names like Tadhg, Caoimhe, Derbhail, Aoibheann etc.

Best one I have heard was at the BIHS, English commentater pronounced Lagan as 'Laah-goon' when it's said 'Lag-an' or 'Lag-en'

A lot of pronounciations are pretty regional as well, there's about 3 different ways of saying Belfast that you'll find in the city alone.

And those who say aye as 'eye' or 'i' when really it's said as it's spelt, with more of an a than an e or i sound.


----------



## Nessa4 (26 August 2014)

lar said:



			There's a well known competition centre up here called Osbaldeston.  I once knew two people nearly come to blows over whether to pronounce it

Os bald ESTON

or 

Os BALDerston!

(I never know how to say the name of the gloves either even though I've worn them for years - I've always said "wreck - el" - which seems to be wrong!)
		
Click to expand...

I lived there for a while as a child (farm next to Equestrian Centre), and it is Osbald ESTON - the village next door is BALDerstone.


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2014)

My grandad used to get irate with us grandchildren saying we had done a 'drawring' for him. "It's DRAW ING" he'd growl. 

Here in NZ it's quite funny hearing the NZ version of many English City names, often used as street names. Worcester Street, pronounced War ses ter.  
Bed linen is always displayed in stores as Manchester. 
Beaconsfield is pronounced as Bee cons field, when locals back home say Bek ons field.
Here some of the Maori names cause problems with the letters Wh being pronounced as F - Eg Whitianga is actually pronounced 'Fit e ang er'


----------



## OldNag (26 August 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			OK advice please Cherwell and Shrewsbury!
		
Click to expand...

Can't comment on Shrewsbury but as an Oxfordshire incomer I say "Charwell". I have heard it called Charwell  and Cherwell. No idea which is right.

Oh, and Bicester seems to confuse visitors!!


----------



## AmieeT (26 August 2014)

We had great fun trying to teach my brothers American friend how to pronounce Gloucestershire- his way was '_ Gloss-sesster-shire _' it was hilarious- eventually we just told him to imagine the 'uce' part wasn't there- he was really confused!!

On a slightly different note, by Oma (German gran) finds it hilarious that I called Leizig '_lipe-zig _- I was taught in German that the 'ei' is pronounced as an 'I' and 'ie' as an 'ee' sound! Its a running joke in my family- I just couldn't get the exception to the rule and its now more habit than anything!

Ax


----------



## NZJenny (26 August 2014)

Tnavas said:



			One that has me cringing is the pronunciation of Vehicle by some American areas

Veer Hickle!

The H is silent as in hotel, herb, honour

I laugh here in NZ when New Zealanders are faced with Worcester Street - they pronounce it War-ses-ter instead of Woos-ter.

One my grandad used to get real cranky about was the pronunciation of drawing - as kids do we used to pronounce it draw-ring. 

Schedule is another one - I pronounce it shedule while others skedule

route - root
		
Click to expand...

Must be a NI thing - in ChCh it's never a problem and Avon is as per where the bard lived.


----------



## joycec (26 August 2014)

millreef said:



			In the first year I taught in Hong Kong the children had to learn a case study for their geography exam. The city was Reading, which they all pronounced Reeding.
		
Click to expand...

Reading isn't a city, is it?


----------



## pansymouse (26 August 2014)

What's the correct pronunciation of Kineton?  I have a feeling that I'm getting it wrong.


----------



## diamonddogs (26 August 2014)

I would say "Kinny-ton".

Have we already had the American asking for directions to Looger Berooger (Loughborough)?


----------



## Penny Less (26 August 2014)

Trottiscliffe In Kent is Trossley I believe .


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Must be a NI thing - in ChCh it's never a problem and Avon is as per where the bard lived.
		
Click to expand...

I lived in Christchurch for 10 years and Worcester Street was often mispronounced - generally by NZ bred Kiwis rather than the Brits. Maybe you spent a lot of time with the British Kiwis.


----------



## Capriole (26 August 2014)

Kine like wine- ton


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2014)

Capriole said:



			Kine like wine- ton
		
Click to expand...

According to Wiki, this is the correct pronunciation.


----------



## puppystitch (26 August 2014)

Having just read through the whole thread I'm having a good old chuckle at some of the pronunciations that have been declared 'correct' and are really, really not....


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2014)

puppystitch said:



			Having just read through the whole thread I'm having a good old chuckle at some of the pronunciations that have been declared 'correct' and are really, really not....
		
Click to expand...

And which might those be?


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2014)

joycec said:



			Reading isn't a city, is it?
		
Click to expand...

You are correct, Reading is just a town, needs a cathedral to become a city.


----------



## puppystitch (26 August 2014)

Tnavas said:



			And which might those be?
		
Click to expand...

The one that springs to mind it 'claret'. It's an English word, so why would we be pronouncing it clar-ay? A French person would just call the wine Bordeaux.

I'm on board with the foreign brand names, and the unusual village names though, some of those are really very confusing!


----------



## criso (26 August 2014)

With Manege/Menage as most people say the latter even if it is incorrect I have given up and talk about indoor or outdoor school.


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2014)

puppystitch said:



			The one that springs to mind it 'claret'. It's an English word, so why would we be pronouncing it clar-ay? A French person would just call the wine Bordeaux.

I'm on board with the foreign brand names, and the unusual village names though, some of those are really very confusing!
		
Click to expand...

Never heard anyone call Claret - Clar-ay! Sure it wasn't just someone who drops the beginning and end of words as a habit. English is full of people who do that.


----------



## puppystitch (26 August 2014)

Neither have I, but it was mentioned earlier in the thread (I think along with Moet as Mow-ay). Funny how the ones I picked up on were all alcohol related!


----------



## pansymouse (26 August 2014)

Capriole said:



			Kine like wine- ton
		
Click to expand...

Oh good - that's the way I've been saying it


----------

